# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten PCIe-SSD: Welche PCIe-SSD brauche ich?



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten PCIe-SSD: Welche PCIe-SSD brauche ich?*

						Sie sind von Ihrer Festplatte genervt, weil Windows und Programme ewig für den Start benötigen? Zudem ist Ihre Festplatte viel zu laut? Dann schafft eine SSD garantiert Abhilfe. Welche Vorteile die neuen und extrem schnellen PCIe-SSDs bieten und für wen sich der Kauf im Gegensatz zu einer günstigeren SSD lohnt, erfahren Sie in unserem großen Ratgeber mit einem Vergleich der aktuell besten PCIe-SSDs.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten PCIe-SSD: Welche PCIe-SSD brauche ich?*


----------

